# Sugar before Protein



## Mr_Thick (Nov 18, 2003)

I was talking to someone today, and they said that you should have a candy bar or some form of sugar before your protein shake post workout. He said that the body looks for sugar to re-gain energy or something along that line, and then uses the protein to repair the muscles. But if there is no sugar, the body uses the protein for that, and then whatever protein is left is for the repairing of muscles. Can someone please make some sense of this?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

I wouldn't suggest a candy bar 

If you want a post workout spike then you should mix dextrose with your protein shake and take it immediately after your workout, not separate.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I wouldn't suggest a candy bar



Jodi's gonna make some healthy babies someday...

AND... 

my offer still stands to assist in whatever she nees to accomplish this...


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

I'M NEVER HAVING CHILDREN   No way, not gonna happen


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> I'M NEVER HAVING CHILDREN   No way, not gonna happen



Me neither!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 18, 2003)

Not if i have anything to say about it ladies!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

Your both still young chickies! You'll want little eggs to hatch soon enough!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

Quarterly Depo shots take care of those little issues 

Rock, I'm 31 and I already know, NO KIDS


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Quarterly Depo shots take care of those little issues
> 
> Rock, I'm 31 and I already know, NO KIDS


All talk! Your gonna meet that special big guy and get all crazy about wanting children with him. Your 31, still young. My wife and I aren't having kids till at least 33.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> All talk! Your gonna meet that special big guy and get all crazy about wanting children with him. Your 31, still young. My wife and I aren't having kids till at least 33.



Hah, as if.  I already have that special guy and he doesn't want kids either  

Sorry for hijacking your thread Mr_Thick


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hah, as if.  I already have that special guy and he doesn't want kids either
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread Mr_Thick


Just remember to invite me to the baptism or christening or whatever!

Yeah, sorry Thick. I just started eating sugar PWO. I put in 40g of dextrose into my protein shake with glutamine. I'm trying it out for a few weeks to see if I notice a difference.


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 18, 2003)

How the heck can you not want kids anyway.  Who's going to continue the Jodi nutrition legacy?  Don't you want someone to boss around and yell at (besides your significant other)?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> How the heck can you not want kids anyway.  Who's going to continue the Jodi nutrition legacy?  Don't you want someone to boss around and yell at (besides your significant other)?


Nope!  

Don't care, I don't want them.  I love my nieces and thats good enough for me


----------



## Antdan (Nov 19, 2003)

You dont want the weight gain that comes with kids and the fact that you have to eat alot


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Nope!
> 
> Don't care, I don't want them.  I love my nieces and thats good enough for me


And I'm sure your neices would love to have some little Jodi's running around they can babysit and take care of.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> And I'm sure your neices would love to have some little Jodi's running around they can babysit and take care of.


Give it up.  First chance Scott gets to have a vasectomy, its being done!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2003)

Ohhh!     The V-Word!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Give it up.  First chance Scott gets to have a vasectomy, its being done!


Ouch!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 19, 2003)

How can people not want to have kids? That???s like being born for nothing. Just IMO no harm intended. I guess those people got their own reasons that I???m unaware about.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mr_Thick *_
> I was talking to someone today, and they said that you should have a candy bar or some form of sugar before your protein shake post workout. He said that the body looks for sugar to re-gain energy or something along that line, and then uses the protein to repair the muscles. But if there is no sugar, the body uses the protein for that, and then whatever protein is left is for the repairing of muscles. Can someone please make some sense of this?



No and Yes. Don???t eat a candy bar as your source of sugar. Mix some carbs and fats with your protein.  You don???t wanna use that protein as your main source of energy, that???s what the carbs and fat are there for.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 19, 2003)

the best highjacked thread ever!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> the best highjacked thread ever!!!!!


You like that Tank? I think we did a pretty good job!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> How can people not want to have kids? That???s like being born for nothing. Just IMO no harm intended. I guess those people got their own reasons that I???m unaware about.


I'm just playing with Jodi, I can totally understand why she wouldn't want to have kids. Having kids is not the purpose of life, so I don't think people who don't want kids are born for nothing!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> How can people not want to have kids? That???s like being born for nothing. Just IMO no harm intended. I guess those people got their own reasons that I???m unaware about.


Thats BULLSHIT!!!!  My job in life is not to procreate and I don't give a FUCK what anyone says.    That just pisses me right off.  Its not wrong to not want kids.  Maybe if more people realized that they didn't want kids or that they would not be good parents then there would be alot less unhappy and unhealthy children in this world.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 20, 2003)

> Thats BULLSHIT!!!! My job in life is not to procreate and I don't give a FUCK what anyone says.  That just pisses me right off. Its not wrong to not want kids. Maybe if more people realized that they didn't want kids or that they would not be good parents then there would be alot less unhappy and unhealthy children in this world.



Hush, you miserable waste of existence.

It's everyone's job to make babies. Women are nothing more than fetus factories; men nothing more than the industrial lube to grease the machines.

That's why God created us---so we can make more of us. He's lazy.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Hush, you miserable waste of existence.
> 
> It's everyone's job to make babies. Women are nothing more than fetus factories; men nothing more than the industrial lube to grease the machines.
> ...


 

Thanks for the support


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks for the support



Ha!

You know I have your back 

After all, what kind of shit logic is this:


What's the meaning of life?

To create more of us.

Why should we create more of us?

Because that's our purpose.

Why's the point in creating another being if its only purpose is to do the same thing?

Stop asking questions.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 20, 2003)

exactly.  glad dante has at least experienced enlightenment


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Ha!
> You know I have your back


Thanks, I knew I could count on you  


> After all, what kind of shit logic is this:
> What's the meaning of life?
> To create more of us.
> Why should we create more of us?
> Because that's our purpose.


Unfortunately there are too many people out there that believe this 


> Why's the point in creating another being if its only purpose is to do the same thing?
> Stop asking questions.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 20, 2003)

happened to this thread?!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> happened to this thread?!



i didn't do it.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 20, 2003)

> what happened to this thread?!




Be quiet, woman, and warm up that oven and bake me a baby.

That is God's will. 

Odd, for a being so great, he apparently has the brain of a child with Down's Syndrome.

-----

On another note, since this thread is already off track:

That statement was beyond insulting, it was absolutely pathetic. Do tell me, what is for the betterment of our world:

More people

Or

More people who utilize their intelligence in order to master their environment.


I guess all we have before us is due to people having babies, and not people using their brains. What good is a worker if he has nowhere to work. Don't say "well in order to have a worker you need more people," unless you want me to take you for an idiot.

Thus, it is those who blindly create who are truly living a worthless existence. You can grow a child in the fields of privation, but you can't bury the seeds for prosperity.

Certainly a life well spent. Something to think about, any of you, before you decide to tell a person what is a worthless life.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

Go get em Dante!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2003)

I certainly do agree Dante/Jodi ... TOO many couples/ladies are having children with no means or intention of raising them with any sort of decency.  I applaud Jodi's stance on not having children regardless of her reasons.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 20, 2003)

I just think that having kinds seen them start a family and so on the greatest thing that can happen to someone. It???s just the way I grew up. Here in the US and some other places that people from the day they are born they are given just about anything they want, family is not as close I where I come from. I have talked about this many times with my Physiology teacher and we both agree.  And yes for that genius to be born another million have to be created, call me stupid I do NOT give a damn. Just like mathematically speaking out of 100 launches of a pace shuttle at least 2 will not make it.. It is my opinion and in my eyes I stand correct, weather other people like it or not that???s their business.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

I am VERY close to my family and love them all.  We are very close knit and always will be.  My sisters are my best friends and wouldn't know what to do without them or my Grandparents.  Having kids is not for everyone and again if more people realized that we would have less problems in this country.  JMO


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 20, 2003)

i'm with you 100% on this jodi.

i really like kids. 
my own family means the world to me.
i still know that i am not going to have kids.

maybe the reason we don't want them is b/c we take it a lot more seriously than many people.  i know that it changes your life for ever.  i know your kids have to be your #1 priority, etc.

i also know it's not for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i'm with you 100% on this jodi.
> 
> i really like kids.
> ...


That's the thing. If your not in a place in your life to give your kids 100%, then you should not have them! My wife and I have waited 4 years, and it will probably be another 2-3 before we have kids. We do want them now, but we know it would not be beneficial to our children if we had them now.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> I just think that having kinds seen them start a family and so on the greatest thing that can happen to someone. It???s just the way I grew up. Here in the US and some other places that people from the day they are born they are given just about anything they want, family is not as close I where I come from. I have talked about this many times with my Physiology teacher and we both agree.



And what does it matter what your teacher thinks.

What if I put two physiology teachers in one room, and they disagreed. Who is right? Who is wrong? Can there be a wrong if being a physiology teachers automatically makes you correct (else why would you have bothered to mention him/her).

[sarcasm]I gather most lifters on this forum turn to their doctors and nutritionists for advice[/sarcasm]





> And yes for that genius to be born another million have to be created, call me stupid I do NOT give a damn. Just like mathematically speaking out of 100 launches of a pace shuttle at least 2 will not make it.. It is my opinion and in my eyes I stand correct, weather other people like it or not that???s their business.



That's not the point. You have to value your own life, and it is only those who have actually valued their own existence, that have actually acted toward the betterment of others. 

In the end, if anyone wishes to live like slave, letting their erroneous notions endrudge them, so be it.


Good day.


----------

